# VU Spike



## ajatar1989 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello,

I was really kinda unsure what topic this issues fits under but it is a hardwear issue I guessed it would be a case issue due to the fact it is bulit into the case that I orded 2 years ago.

But basicly the computer has 3 displays dials on the front

Top: VU (in dB units 0 -200)
Middle: System Temp 
Bottom : Case fan speed (can be chnaged from 50-100%)

but while the pc was playing World of Warcraft I head some clicking sounds coming from the harddrive and looked at it to see the niddle spiking from 0 to 200 dB it normaly spikes to around 160 when the system is powered up and falls down to norla and it always sits at 0 with the odd jump to 20db but today it just keeped siking up and down so I powered down the pc to be on the safe side I am not really sure what this db is but I know it must be something to do with the nosie? question is what could of cosused this?could it lead to hardwear damage?

at the time this happaned this how the pc was

Fan speed 100% as always
System temp 30oc 86of (always sits at this)
and system up time was about 4 hours and running world of warcraft

thank you for your time into reading this issue

Below is a photo of the front of the computer (hosted on photobucket)
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c26/astraford/5.jpg


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

the VU meter is usually tied into the sound card/motherboard, but sounds like yours may be different. 

if hard drive is clicking, I'd back up the data on it more sooner than later.


----------



## ajatar1989 (Nov 5, 2008)

It is plugged into the motherboard the clicking was from the VU's niddle spiking on the dial as it was hitting each side and the harddisk are fine as far as I know could it be a sign that my mothboard is going? I have ran the pc again and every now and they in spikes into red 200dbs for 5 secs then drops back down to normal


----------

